# M32 Gearbox Bearing Fix



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

That's unfortunate because I am really interested in seeing the pictures. Also, welcome to the forum!


----------



## tagger (May 6, 2013)

Self bump for photo privileges...


----------



## tagger (May 6, 2013)

Self bump #2 for photo privileges...


----------



## tagger (May 6, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> That's unfortunate because I am really interested in seeing the pictures. Also, welcome to the forum!


Thanks for the welcome. Photos are now up!


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

tagger said:


> Thanks for the welcome. Photos are now up!


Very cool! Thanks for sharing.

I'm concerned my brother has this issue with his '11 Eco. He doesn't really care about cars though, so he doesn't think there's a problem and he's going to just change the oil until something fails. I can hear a pretty clear whine as described by the other folks on the forum. I don't drive/ride in his car much and it's been awhile since I've heard it, but every time I see these posts on the forum I think of his poor car. I changed my '14 1LT manual trans fluid with 2.3 qts of amsoil synchromesh at 7840 miles and I don't hear anything at 41,500 miles so I think I might be in the clear.


----------



## tagger (May 6, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> I changed my '14 1LT manual trans fluid with 2.3 qts of amsoil synchromesh at 7840 miles and I don't hear anything at 41,500 miles so I think I might be in the clear.


That's good to hear. After the rebuild, I filled the gearbox with ~2.3 quarts of synchromesh as well. I forgot to point out that we noticed bearing failure in the car around 50K miles. It only has about 100 miles on it since the rebuild, but the noise is definitely gone (and the original bearings were clearly pitted). I think getting the proper amount of fluid in the gearbox upfront (as you did) is the most important thing to do. Additionally, the 2012+ Cruze's should have the later endcase, which has an additional oil galley to improve bearing lubrication, as well as larger endcase bearings. You're probably in good shape!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks a ton for putting this together, and for uploading those photos directly to the forum. 

I also have an earlier transmission, and ran AMSOIL Synchromesh for the first 35k miles before realizing it needed more fluid. I think running the better fluid helped me a lot, since I was tuned for much of that time. I now have 69k miles, am BNR tuned, and tow a boat regularly, where I'm at wide open throttle for extended periods at over the OEM power levels. Transmission has been great. I fill at 2.5 quarts.


----------



## tagger (May 6, 2013)

Update: One year/almost 25K miles later, and the fix is holding up great. Crisp shits and no bearing noise.


----------



## Leo's_Garage (7 mo ago)

hello not sure if i will get a response here but i also am going to be attempting a rebuild as well here soon. I want to see if i can figure out how to do the bigger bearing/case half upgrade. hopefully the transmission synchro's or gears are not too messed up. originally i had 1st and 2nd with no 3,bearly and grip with grind 4th, 5th and 6th worked fine, R would go in but would stall out if you didn't feather the clutch. along with grinding noise while in neutral idling. after i limped it home i no longer have 1st, 2nd so we will see.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Here is some related information on the manual gearbox. Informative reading. 









M20 & M32 Gearbox: Chocolate Bearings - Still Running Strong


The ULTIMATE GUIDE to the infamous M32 gearbox. Learn everything about bearing failures in the M32 and M20 gearboxes - Causes, Symptoms & Repairs.




stillrunningstrong.com


----------



## Leo's_Garage (7 mo ago)

6speedTi said:


> Here is some related information on the manual gearbox. Informative reading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





6speedTi said:


> Here is some related information on the manual gearbox. Informative reading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much this was helpful.


----------



## Baldrico1 (Aug 1, 2021)

M32 Guy - Gearbox Specialist for Vauxhall, Fiat & Alfa Romeo


M32 gearbox specialist for Vauxhall, Fiat & Alfa Romeo. Exchange gearboxes & courier service available. We also specialise in diagnostic and repair of Vauxhalls. General repairs, MOT's & servicing undertaken on most makes & models. Email - [email protected] Call - 0754647 32 32



www.m32guy.co.uk






https://m.facebook.com/M32Guy/











Courtenay Sport


Vauxhall Opel VXR OPC Leading UK Tuning Specialists Remapping intercoolers brakes exhausts suspension engine rebuilds M32 gearbox rebuilds servicing track days...




www.courtenaysport.co.uk





Not sure if this is of any use


----------



## Leo's_Garage (7 mo ago)

Not sure if this is of any use
[/QUOTE]

thank you i will look into them.


----------

